# Cpt code 95908



## ozarkortho (Oct 14, 2013)

New to coding the 95908 - Nerve conduction studies; 3-4 studies.  These new codes for NCS are an issue getting paid.  We are billing this in the office for the studies, but Medicare is saying that the payment is denied when billed by this type of provider.  Can you help?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## marvelh (Oct 14, 2013)

What is the physician specialty that is performing these NCS?  Typically neurology and physical medicine & rehab (physiatry) are the only residencies that receive training in performing EMG & NCS diagnostic studies.


----------



## ozarkortho (Oct 15, 2013)

This physician is an Orthopaedic Surgeon who is a hand fellow.  The old codes (example95903) were paid when this was performed by him.  Any thoughts?


----------



## kwebsteranalyst (Oct 20, 2013)

Our physicans that perform the EMG and NCS are physical medicine & rehab.  None of our Orthopedic Surgeons perform these tests.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2013)

EMG's are usually done by Neuro's.


----------

